# Need info for a sling bow.



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Looking to make a slingbow, and was curious If I could get the best info, step by step instructions, materials needed. And anything else that would help me get one made, 
Thanks


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

You may want to check out Ruthie's works. She is the only person I am aware of making and shooting slingbows here on the forum.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Type "slingbow" into the search box at the top of the page and search "Forums". There a lot of discussions about slingbows on this Forum.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I can't really find any info or plans. Or even this Ruth


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Try this link.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=slingbow&oq=slingbow&gs_l=youtube.3..0j0i10l7j0j0i10.107.5056.0.7837.12.10.2.0.0.0.446.2334.2j2j3j1j2.10.0...0.0...1ac.1.kU4UcEXRpMo


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks got it


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

*here's Ruthies profile, don't know if she had any templates or not http://slingshotforum.com/user/5713-ruthiexxxx/*


----------



## KBeach88 (Aug 17, 2013)

i took a barnett pro diablo 2, an MBUS polymer front sight and removed sight pin and used it as an arrow rest, and also took a Magpul 2.5'' 5-slot rail section and mounted that to the base of the slingshot


----------

